# pic request, low and modified papaya orange TTs



## LuisVton (Sep 23, 2006)

AS title states. Need some inspiration for spring (if it ever comes). 
TIA
luis
pic for clicks


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: pic request, low and modified papaya orange TTs (LuisVton)*

Hell yea Turbo S wheels







Like the Papaya...can you post more pics? I wanna get those are winter tires (just in time







)


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: pic request, low and modified papaya orange TTs (l88m22vette)*

I consider Papaya a mod, I've only spotted one.... EVAR!
if you're looking for ideas I'd find a way to loose
the canadian bumper pad things. 
want something easy that makes a big difference?
upgrade your motor mounts, I just did it and 
it's gooooood. think about it. it's not for show
and it won't turn heads, like bodywork but 
it will improve performance.


----------



## LuisVton (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: pic request, low and modified papaya orange TTs (l88m22vette)*

I dont really have to many pics of the car casue I am not that much of a shutter bug. Also the turbo s wheels do have winter rubber and ECS spacers if anyone was thinking of doing this for winter mode. 
In terms of inspriration I was hoping to see some BBK and wheel combos. 


































_Modified by LuisVton at 11:20 PM 3-7-2008_


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: pic request, low and modified papaya orange TTs (LuisVton)*

this one is SICK! a little too crazy for me but it looks mean:









i got that from the TT fotki galleries- there are a whole bunch for inspiration if you want to check it out:
http://www.ttgallery.fotki.com...olors/
not orange- but heres one of my faves:











_Modified by scoTT la rock at 8:48 PM 3-7-2008_


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*tight*

everything looks good in flat black
... but I'm affraid that was last year
and now.... the new hotness is.....
I can't keep up, I have no idea
the flat black paint looks great on that TT
I hadn't seen that pic before.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: tight (exboy99)*

that flat black TT is nice. Same with the Papaya color. Sorry Don't have any pics on this computer though to help you out


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: tight (Neb)*

flat black tt looks weird with the plate deleted from the rear... seems like there needs to be more goin on


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: tight (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_flat black tt looks weird with the plate deleted from the rear... seems like there needs to be more goin on

i agree, too much "shaving" going on in the bodywork. but the paint looks rad.


----------



## LuisVton (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: tight (scoTT la rock)*

Anyone tucking 19s with a BBK or have some painted RS4 wheels tucked?
TIA


----------



## Darth_V (May 17, 2005)

*Re: tight (LuisVton)*

Ive got a nice set of Jline custom high polished wheels if you would be intrested....
18x8 and 18x9 with ur bolt pattern from my jetta that has fit over a custom Porsche brake kit.... Which would for sure fit over ur kit...
Staggered set up , just been high polished...
Let me know


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: tight (Darth_V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darth_V* »_Ive got a nice set of Jline custom high polished wheels if you would be intrested....
18x8 and 18x9 with ur bolt pattern from my jetta that has fit over a custom Porsche brake kit.... Which would for sure fit over ur kit...
Staggered set up , just been high polished...
Let me know









still haven't sold those bad boys








Hot wheels... a little lower and a true offset and I would consider them myself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

Papaya Orange is one of the best colors Ive ever seen. So smooth.


----------



## Darth_V (May 17, 2005)

*Re: tight (ILLA NOIZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILLA NOIZ* »_
still haven't sold those bad boys








Hot wheels... a little lower and a true offset and I would consider them myself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Noppers... holding out for the right buyer and the right car







.......
Thanks for the positive comments.... Make an offer and they could be yours


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

wow papaya how rare is that color, I've only spotted one, online for sale here locally. Never in person though


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

not sure if these are papaya, well it's close enough!
the PPI RS TT


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

great color


----------



## LuisVton (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Thanks for the pics guys! keep them coming








darth_v, I am not really feeling the rims sorry man.
edit: spell check










_Modified by LuisVton at 8:32 AM 3-11-2008_


----------



## LuisVton (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (LuisVton)*

anymore papayas out there ?


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

by far my fav. front bumper... PPI.
That flat black painted Rear bumper is where its at. but not flat black of coarse


----------



## mcguijo (Apr 12, 2007)

*Here's Mine*

'04 3.2 TTR, Papaya. Black Baseball Interior, Madracing Paddles, Haldex Blue, OSIR Orbit Ring, 235/40/18 Goodyear Asymmetrics w/12mm rear spacers, BeeSting antenna for show, OEM for go!....that's it.











_Modified by mcguijo at 7:13 PM 4/7/2008_


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Here's Mine (mcguijo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcguijo* »_'04 3.2 TTR, Papaya. Black Baseball Interior, Madracing Paddles, Haldex Blue, OSIR Orbit Ring, 235/40/18 Goodyear Asymmetrics w/12mm rear spacers, BeeSting antenna for show, OEM for go!....that's it.]

ooh nice! lets see a pic of those black baseball seats- i dont think ive seen em before....


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: pic request, low and modified papaya orange TTs (LuisVton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LuisVton* »_AS title states. Need some inspiration for spring (if it ever comes). 
TIA
luis
pic for clicks









is that your car? what kind of wheels are those? lets see a side view.
also, i think this papaya orange is one of the only colors that makes the canadian bumpers not look terrible.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: pic request, low and modified papaya orange TTs (scoTT la rock)*

Those are Delta X New Beetle Turbo S wheels...almost traded my CT5s for a set. Glad I sold them instead


----------



## mcguijo (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Here's Mine (scoTT la rock)*

Thanks, still working on getting the color on those side markers right. I live in Manhattan and store it in CT, so next time I run it I'll drop the top, snap a few and post'em. Missed out on the COI run because I listen to the weather forcast the night before...bastards!


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Here's Mine (scoTT la rock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scoTT la rock* »_
ooh nice! lets see a pic of those black baseball seats- i dont think ive seen em before....

this is from a DIY kit that VagParts sells


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Here's Mine (turbott920)*

is it me or do they not look right


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Here's Mine ( XXX 1.8T)*

Actually, I like those better than the leather-colored, but I more or less hate anything brown


----------



## mcguijo (Apr 12, 2007)

*Here's a photo of my baseball interior....*


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Here's a photo of my baseball interior.... (mcguijo)*

I wish the normal seats came with perforation in the middle. Anyone else notice the seats don't breathe well?


----------



## mcguijo (Apr 12, 2007)

*They're not perforated, just embossed in that pattern....J*

J


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

from the grave... Anyone collect anymore pictures over the years?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Its hot, I just couldn't drive it everyday. Maybe if it was a six speed 3.2TT TT. :laugh:


----------

